

One-Stop Shopping Tool For Startups - mistermcgruff
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/12/wave-partners-with-box-mailchimp-general-assembly-and-more-to-launch-one-stop-shopping-tool-for-startups/?utm_source=issam-hakimi&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+francaistechcrunch+%28TechCrunch+en+Francais%29

======
mcfazeli
Glad to see that a lot of the tools used defacto in most startups will be
available for free for a few months. Definitely makes bootstrapping a just
little bit easier.

------
nichademus
Hopefully a bundle like this will help the little guys get over some of the
early bumps in the road

